# Hymer B584 Cam Belt



## blackbirdbiker (Mar 12, 2007)

Just put the beast in for new Cam belt replacement "as the 4 years is up but only 27k miles" and complete service. 0X When I booked it in last week was quoted approx £500 for Fiat Ducato 2.8 JTD.

Now they tell me it could be a bit more because it being an A class it is much harder to get at the bits to replace. 8O 

Has anyone else come across this problem :roll: The garage concerned also do the repairs and service for a local trader...any comments please :twisted: 

Keith.


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Had my 2.8JTD done a couple of weeks ago for £220,although mine is a coachbuilt.The mechanic did say that coachbuilts were easier to change than an A class as there is more room under the bonnet to get to the cam belt,so I suppose you can expect a higher labour charge.

I reckon you can expect to pay an extra hour labour charge so somewhere in the region of £250-£270 for your cam belt change seems about right,which means you are paying approx £230-£250 for the service.

Are you using a Fiat franchised garage,they are invariably more expensive than an independent,it might be worth getting a few quotes for the job.Although in my experience it's best to use a garage that has a personal recommendation.


----------



## ianhibs (May 1, 2005)

Outrageous price.

Had my 584 with 2.8JTD done at Fiat Main dealer (albeit 2 years ago) for just under £200. It can't have gone up that much.

Ian


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

I've just been quoted £850.00 for an annual service, timing belt & MOT :lol:

Arnold Clark obviously don't need the work. I've bought everything needed to do the job, including the crank locking tool for £250



> Now they tell me it could be a bit more because it being an A class it is much harder to get at the bits to replace


How much extra are they asking ? I have to say doing the timing belt in the space available is'nt going to be quick or easy. They may have a point.

D.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Many A class van are a complete sod to work on, next to impossible really. So it will cost more to reflect the time it takes. I suspect many garages will not want the work at all if other easier work is available, Alan.


----------



## DocHoliday (Jul 18, 2008)

Had my B544 2.8JTD cambelt changed at a Fiat/Iveco dealer in Swindon for less than £200 last year. They did sweat a bit over the lack of space under the bonnet of the A class, but stuck to their quoted price, which was far less than I had been quoted by a well-known motorhome repairer.


----------



## cmautoservices (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi all
We do belts for £199 fitted with tensioners, and doesn't matter what shape,size of vehicle it stays the same price, due to doing that many.

Regards Mark


----------



## iconnor (Nov 27, 2007)

For the original OP.......total rip-off, go elsewhere.
I paid nothing like that.


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Doesn't the cam belt get changed through the offside wheel arch on an A-class?

Had our Hymer B544 done last year, with full service and MOT for just under £400.

Joe


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

> Doesn't the cam belt get changed through the offside wheel arch on an A-class?


Not entirely. A combination of through the OS wheel arch & in the cramped space down the side of the engine. If AC is fitted the pipes live next to the timing belt cover :evil:

I don't know how much more accessible things sre in the base vehicle. If the job's going to take longer due to limited access it's going to cost more.



> Hi all
> We do belts for £199 fitted with tensioners, and doesn't matter what shape,size of vehicle it stays the same price, due to doing that many.
> 
> Regards Mark


That's an excellent price. The genuine belt & idler/s from Fiat cost me £120.

D.


----------



## cmautoservices (Feb 26, 2009)

> Hi all
> We do belts for £199 fitted with tensioners, and doesn't matter what shape,size of vehicle it stays the same price, due to doing that many.
> 
> Regards Mark


That's an excellent price. The genuine belt & idler/s from Fiat cost me £120.

D.[/quote]
Even with air-con and coach built ie limited access I can do them in under an hour

Regards Mark


----------



## citroennut (May 16, 2005)

cmautoservices said:


> > Hi all
> > We do belts for £199 fitted with tensioners, and doesn't matter what shape,size of vehicle it stays the same price, due to doing that many.
> >
> > Regards Mark
> ...


Even with air-con and coach built ie limited access I can do them in under an hour

Regards Mark[/quote]

at that price it has to be worth a weekend away dave, to save the hassle of doing it yourself.
simon


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

> Even with air-con and coach built ie limited access I can do them in under an hour


After looking closely at the access available that's V.good going. I'm not a mechanic & it will take me a lot longer.

I'm assuming doing the job in this time that you're leaving the RH engine mount in place ? The manual advises taking this off & putting a support under the sump. My understanding is that the the timing belt cover cannot be completely removed unless the engine mount is removed ?

I've resigned myself to leaving the mount in place & accepting that the timing belt cover is going to slow things down as it cannot be completely removed.

Advice gratefully recieved. D.


----------



## cmautoservices (Feb 26, 2009)

After looking closely at the access available that's V.good going. I'm not a mechanic & it will take me a lot longer.

I'm assuming doing the job in this time that you're leaving the RH engine mount in place ? The manual advises taking this off & putting a support under the sump. My understanding is that the the timing belt cover cannot be completely removed unless the engine mount is removed ?

I've resigned myself to leaving the mount in place & accepting that the timing belt cover is going to slow things down as it cannot be completely removed.

Advice gratefully recieved. D.[/quote]

Hi, The first 1 I ever did I removed the engine mounting, but later realised it was far more easier to leave the mounting on and work round timing cover

Regards Mark


----------



## tonybvi (Jan 31, 2007)

I can highly recommend Mark at CMAutoservices in Lancaster. He has done excellent work on both my Smartie and my A-class. Even though I live near Aberdeen I consider it worth travelling the 300 odd miles to Lancaster for the mechanical work on my Fiat based Burstner.
However please don't all rush at once as I need to book my van in with him for cam belt change, full service and Mot prep before too long!
Tony


----------



## carlosvandango (Sep 3, 2009)

Hi does anyone know what happened to CM auto services Preston? He did my cambelt a few years ago and its due again but he seems to have gone off radar?


----------



## carlosvandango (Sep 3, 2009)

See above Lancaster not Preston


----------

